# Grow Bibles, Books and Resources Sticky?



## ZoBudd (Mar 13, 2014)

Greetings RIU moderators,

I'm wondering if you've considered adding a sticky to the General Marijuana Growing, or wherever you think appropriate, on grow bibles, books and resources. I'm happy to post an initial/starter bibliography, I also got some great responses to an earlier post on the best Grow Bible that I'm happy to compile. Maybe add a poll? I think there are a few purposes this could serve

1) provide a space for folks to discuss books and articles they're reading 
2) provide a bibliography for newbies and experienced growers to reference with feedback/ratings from RIU members
3) create a space for RIU members to rank and critique books and articles - share their expertise with the broader RIU community.


I am happy to write an initial post if the moderators will consider making it a sticky or new forum. At present, the messages I've posted have been lost in the shuffle of newer posts.

Thanks for considering! Let me know what you decide!!!

best,
Zo


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it's a great idea!


----------



## ZoBudd (Mar 14, 2014)

If you think this is a good idea, please reply to this thread.

thanks,

Zo


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2014)

well, there ya go, Zo


----------



## ZoBudd (Mar 15, 2014)

I was hoping that at least a few folks would reply!!!!

oh well,

zo


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2014)

i mean , honestly the best way to get a sticky is to make your own thread, 
if it has valuable enough information you can request a sticky
make sure it has plenty of good information, and time effort and proper language invovled. most stickies are they because theyve become such good tools for use , so if youres fits the bill i dont see why we cant sticky it.
However you have to do it if youd like.


----------



## sonar (Mar 16, 2014)

I like the idea, but the problem is it doesn't seem like a lot of folks read the stickies. Frequently I see threads started asking about issues addressed in detail in one of the stickies.


----------



## squirt1961 (May 20, 2015)

This might be the wrong place for this but can someone tell me why I never get any replies to my questions in the aerogarden forum. I'm a newbie grower for personal use just trying to get better. Also why do I get message at bottom of some posts like this one that I'm not authorized to view the full post. Thank you hopefully I'll get a reply this time


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> This might be the wrong place for this but can someone tell me why I never get any replies to my questions in the aerogarden forum. I'm a newbie grower for personal use just trying to get better. Also why do I get message at bottom of some posts like this one that I'm not authorized to view the full post. Thank you hopefully I'll get a reply this time


not much happening in the aerogarden forum, its a little quiet there, try posting in the newbie thread.
as for authorization you need to be an established member, just post make friends it'll happen


----------



## squirt1961 (Jun 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> not much happening in the aerogarden forum, its a little quiet there, try posting in the newbie thread.
> as for authorization you need to be an established member, just post make friends it'll happen


OK thank you


----------

